# Redwood deck coating



## jk93117 (Jul 26, 2014)

Last guy used polyurethane on a redwood deck I'm working on. The areas that were in the sun dried out and are flaking away after only 2 years. The areas that weren't in direct sunlight held up a lot better and were much tougher to sand off. The house is located in southern California and has a southern exposure so gets direct sunlight almost all day. I applied spar varnish to the railings and benches since they don't get a lot of wear. My question now is what to use on the deck and steps since the spar varnish is not a good option. Since the varnish was a semi-gloss I'd like to use something that has the same sheen. I'm looking for a clear finish and not anything tinted. I've seen products advertised as exterior polyurethane but I'm hesitant to believe it. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Be careful with the sheen choice. Semi-gloss on decking when wet can be slick. Accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Goin out on a limb here but look into VT naturals. Its a whey base and really looks nice. They make clear for exterior but I am not sure of what sheens it comes in.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't know of any product designed to do what your asking. An exterior film forming clear coat that can be applied on a horizontal surface? I don't think such a product exists. 

Probably the best your going to do while staying within product specifications is a penetrating clear sealer. 

I could be wrong, but I've researched this and have never found anything like what your talking about.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Boco said:


> Goin out on a limb here but look into VT naturals. Its a whey base and really looks nice. They make clear for exterior but I am not sure of what sheens it comes in.


I used the Vermont Naturals on some 1x4 vertical cedar boards mounted under a deck about a year ago. It called for 2 coats on new wood and dries to a fairly shiny satin/semi gloss finish which worried me. It also dried very fast when working in the sun (couldn't be avoided). 

I stopped by last week and they still look great. She now gave me the go ahead to restore the whole deck/handrail and wants the same product on the handrail but wants to try Hemp oil on the deck boards. She's chemically sensitive, buys all "green" products.

Here's some links...

http://www.vermontnaturalcoatings.com/our-products/polywhey-exterior-wood-finish/

http://buymbs.com/p-3959-hemp-shiel...la&utm_medium=Product_CPC&utm_campaign=254107

http://www.opwdecks.com/defy-extreme-stain-1-gallon.htm


----------



## jk93117 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Thanks*

I've never heard of the Vermont Natural products but we have a retailer close by so I think I'll check it out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I want to be careful that my above post is not taken as a ringing endorsement. It was used on vertical boards and was a semitransparent. I have no idea how it would perform on horizontals, or in a clear product. I think Defy is the only one which claims to have UV protection in their clear.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

All I know is its a very nice looking product. Not sure how long it will last. I had to start at 6am to avoid direct sunlight but even then it does dry fast. I started with a 3" brush and a staining pad on a stick but went to a 6" stainbrush. With the 6 inch I was able to keep a wet edge and avoid lap marks.  You cant really monkey around . Once you start a board you need to move fast.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

6 am around here means everything is covered with heavy dew. I'm lucky if I can start staining much before 10...moisture meter!


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

doctors11 said:


> 6 am around here means everything is covered with heavy dew. I'm lucky if I can start staining much before 10...moisture meter!


 So you have to wait till 10 to start painting your exteriors. Man that sucks. Its been a great summer for exteriors here. Normally we start at 8 but for the large deck directly in sun we arrived at 6. After some setup and prep it was good to go.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It's rare here in the mtn's to have a morning without dew. It does happen, but not often. I often have to work evenings to stay in the shade, because by the time the wood dries up its in the sun.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Its rare for it not to rain every other day here in the Champlain valley. This summer has been the exception. Mountains are 30 minutes away and its a whole new ballgame. Unless its a new construction I dont even bother doing exteriors in Mts. That and everyone uses Sikkens, it fails and stripping it sucks.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

...as in Lake Champlain? We vacationed in Burlington this summer. Bed and breakfast, lake cruise, bike rental, Church St. cafes. Good times.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

doctors11 said:


> ...as in Lake Champlain? We vacationed in Burlington this summer. Bed and breakfast, lake cruise, bike rental, Church St. cafes. Good times.


 ya. I live on the lake but on the New york side. Burlington is great my mom works there and my sister lives there. I try and go there everychance I get. Definately a good time.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I lived in Burlington for 6 years. Loved it. Except for winter. I moved to coastal Maine because it is waaaay less cold. That should tell you something.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Last winter was long and brutal. I figure in 5 years i will be able pick up and move for the winter. I am really interested in Vegas. My friend went out there for a 2 month job at a casino . Havent seen him since. That was 7 years ago. I do talk to him and i guess contruction there is pretty steady if you hook up with the right crew. Its been on my mind a ton lately.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> ...as in Lake Champlain? We vacationed in Burlington this summer. Bed and breakfast, lake cruise, bike rental, Church St. cafes. Good times.


Wish I had known, Dan, I would have invited you out for the shop tour!


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Where you located at Scott? My sis lives in S.burlington and i used to do alot of work for SBL, Spectrum, and Mike Talbot.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Boco said:


> Where you located at Scott? My sis lives in S.burlington and i used to do alot of work for SBL, Spectrum, and Mike Talbot.


About 20 minutes out of Bton. I have talked with Eric and Mike from time to time in the past. They do much larger commercial stuff than we do.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> About 20 minutes out of Bton. I have talked with Eric and Mike from time to time in the past. They do much larger commercial stuff than we do.


 Cool. I always liked those guys. Worked in Vt while my ex was in Law school. I always stayed busy knowing those guys. Jim Reid the old SW manager lives a few miles away and i have coffee with him now and then. Devin


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Wish I had known, Dan, I would have invited you out for the shop tour!


 Wow, I never even thought about that. It would have been great meeting you. We spent 5 days touring Vermont from south to north then crossed into Canada and met up with some friends for a couple of days. Toured old Montreal then headed home. We were supposed to head east to Camden Maine and points beyond but I got sick so we cut it short. My wife said I was just pining for some deck restoration work...:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> Wow, I never even thought about that. It would have been great meeting you. We spent 5 days touring Vermont from south to north then crossed into Canada and met up with some friends for a couple of days. Toured old Montreal then headed home. We were supposed to head east to Camden Maine and points beyond but I got sick so we cut it short. My wife said I was just pining for some deck restoration work...:whistling2:


I could have totally gotten you a fix. A few hours with the RAS and you would have been cruising up to Camden happily. 

Maybe next time.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I could have totally gotten you a fix. A few hours with the RAS and you would have been cruising up to Camden happily.
> 
> Maybe next time.


 I grew up in Jersey and vacationed a lot in New England. Last year was the first time back in years and the first time for my wife. We did New Hampshire (Lakes region and the White Mountains...cog railway to the top of Mt. Washington) then headed for Bar Harbor and followed the coast south. Beautiful trip.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I could have totally gotten you a fix. A few hours with the RAS and you would have been cruising up to Camden happily.
> 
> Maybe next time.



Ahhh, the RAS, one of my favorites. I don't use it too often but it's irreplaceable when needed. Now I'm trying to convince myself that I need their linear sander for the final, no swirls sand.

Anyway, next time I head your way I'll make a point to visit a fellow PT er.


----------

